# Improvements in my shadowboxing



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey guys. I’ve been working on your advice since the last time I posted as well asked for advice on an amateur’s boxing forum. I was told I needed to focus on punching at head height and full extension in my punches. I have also started to introduce blocks as part of my shadowboxing, and also I want to start focusing on incorporating different levels in my striking combinations (switching from midsection to head level etc). Lastly, I am also attempting to improve my lateral movement, avoiding looking at my feet and pivoting my back foot on the right cross.










I am looking for any feedback, no matter how minuscule or little. I aim to be at an elite amateurs level/pro at least in terms of technique and then slowly incorporate it into sparring as I get used to using this movement under pressure. I know I need to focus on more variations on my combos too. Thanks a lot guys, you’re always very helpful.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 18, 2022)

That looks a lot more together than the first one.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 19, 2022)

Significant improvement. 
In the #2 video when you hook, it does not look like much shoulder is used. This may be the way you were taught or maybe you were doing more of a faint? 
Great boxer's body and good stance. Footwork is much improved. 
Great job.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 19, 2022)

Consider bringing your elbows forward and holding them in to your body. This will in turn hold your hands up. 

It is a little bit easier. And it will take the pressure off your shoulders which should make your punches quicker.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 19, 2022)

dvcochran said:


> Significant improvement.
> In the #2 video when you hook, it does not look like much shoulder is used. This may be the way you were taught or maybe you were doing more of a faint?


I'm thinking if you faint, you lose.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2022)

dvcochran said:


> Significant improvement.
> In the #2 video when you hook, it does not look like much shoulder is used. This may be the way you were taught or maybe you were doing more of a faint?
> Great boxer's body and good stance. Footwork is much improved.
> Great job.


Are you referring to my lead or rear hooks? I’ve always had issues with my rear shots as I’m a very lead hand dominant fighter. So I’m guessing that my rear hooks look worse. Although my old coach always told me to relax and not to use my shoulders for hooks.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 20, 2022)

Ivan said:


> Are you referring to my lead or rear hooks? I’ve always had issues with my rear shots as I’m a very lead hand dominant fighter. So I’m guessing that my rear hooks look worse. Although my old coach always told me to relax and not to use my shoulders for hooks.


I see it in the lead hand. Not a ton of power, granted it is the lead hand. The rear hook looks okay. 
Maybe more twist?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

Ivan said:


> Hey guys. I’ve been working on your advice since the last time I posted as well asked for advice on an amateur’s boxing forum. I was told I needed to focus on punching at head height and full extension in my punches. I have also started to introduce blocks as part of my shadowboxing, and also I want to start focusing on incorporating different levels in my striking combinations (switching from midsection to head level etc). Lastly, I am also attempting to improve my lateral movement, avoiding looking at my feet and pivoting my back foot on the right cross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell that you put effort in your training.  That's always good to see. I can tell you have been training correctly as well.  Most important is that it's clear you have taken the advice that was given, worked it out, and I'm impressed.

There are things things I could say, but like before I think they are just too small at this point.  A lot of things will improve over time.  I don't see anything raises red flags for me.  I think your footwork has improved to the point that it will allow you to grow faster.  The locked knees are permanently gone it seems, I can see your legs getting tired, but that's just conditioning.  Your legs will get naturally stronger the more you train.  I wouldn't worry about any extra leg strengthening at this point, unless you aren't doing any at all.

I'm an ole skool TMA guy so I appreciate your step back punches.

The only advice I can really give is not what to do, but what to give some thought to.  Elbows out can be a bad thing for a number of reason.
1.  I like fighters and sparring partners who do this because I can read their elbow.  It's easier for me to see a punch extend when people do this.  For me it's like watching someone wind up for a punch.  Keeping the elbows closer to your body will help hide your jabs.

2 The boxing guard naturally has an opening to your mid section.  When he elbows stick out when in guard, it just makes the hole bigger and allows me to strike your mid section easier. Keeping your elbows closer to your body reduces that size of that open area.  You won't be able to full close it, but it will at least be harder to hit. 

3. Power hand forward vs Power hand back is not as important as Right foot forward vs Left foot forward.  Having the ability to throw a good punch regardless of which foot is forward will open up a lot of options and will make you a "Multi-dimensional forward."  If you choose to do this then you'll learn that you will fight differently and use different strategies when your left foot is forward then when your right foot is forward.

Your opponent may give you an opening when your right foot is forward or he may give you one when your left foot is forward.  Regardless of which foot is forward, you want to take advantage of it. 

With my kung fu. I can do a front kick with my power leg back or power leg forward.  I can also do the same with my left leg.  No matter which leg is forward the risk of a front kick from me remains the same.  Because you fight with Power arm forward, you can have the same advantage. Regardless of which foot is forward, that power hand will always be a constant threat.

I don't want to give you too much, but these are just some things for you to think about.  I would need to wait a few more months before provided advice on what to physically do in your shadow boxing.



Ivan said:


> Although my old coach always told me to relax and not to use my shoulders for hooks.


You coach is right about this.  Simply because the power for hooks don't come from the shoulders.

Your video made me feel like I'm lazy, but that's only because I know you are training more than me lol.


----------

